# Elephant Ear Plant poisonous?



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone knows whether or not the Elephant Ear plant(Xanthosoma sagittifolium) is poisonous? I have some little baby versions of this type of plant in my backyard and was wondering if it is okay to put in a terrarium with frogs? I am not thinking about putting it in my PDF tank. I was thinking about putting it in with my Red Eye tree frogs because the leaves are perfect for them to climb on and possibly breed. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

quite a few of the plants we use in our vivs are toxic when ingested. Elephant ears contain oxalic acid and asparagine which is not good when eaten 
The frogs will be perfectly fine, though, so don't worry. I would be more worried about that plant gorwing bigger than the tank though.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Yeah i know they get pretty big. We some in our backyard that are huge. It is an awesome. Thanks again


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This species is eaten in latin culture but only the tucerous root. Most all Aroids are slightly poisonous if the leafy portions are eaten. But, most are harmless on contact with the skin. Frogs frequently sit on the species in the tropics. But, this is a fast and vigorous grower so be prepared to yank it.


----------

